# ORIF distal tib/fib



## dbellemore

Dr. did ORIF on seriously comminuted tib fx and ORIF of distal fibula.  He wants to charge 2 seperate codes due to the severity of the case.  He has chosen 27827 for the tibia.  The fibula would be the 27826.  I think we should use the 27828 with the 22 modifier at a 15% charge increase.  Can you share your thoughts on this?


----------



## colham478

I agree with the 27828-22. Using the seperate codes will probably get you a headache of a denial as the 27828 covers both of the other codes. 27828 w/ 22 will get better reimbursment and won't be kicked out by edits.


----------



## dbellemore

Thanks for the response


----------

